# Safe and fun roads in the Santa Monica/Malibu area



## Devastazione (Dec 8, 2011)

Visiting from Italy mid october and looking to spend 5 to 7 days riding in the Santa Monica-Malibu Area. PCH is sure tempting but I'm looking forward minimize my risks. Maybe I'll give PCH a try during sunday's early hours.
Where else folks ? I don't mind long uphills with fast razor sharp descents.


----------



## valleycyclist (Nov 1, 2009)

You have quite a few options. Basically take a look at the map and look for roads that go between PCH and Mulholland Highway (Topanga Canyon/Old Topanga, Latigo, Decker, Encinal, Malibu Canyon/Piuma, ...). If you want to avoid PCH, then you can use Mulholland Highway as the backbone of your rides. But there can be lots of motorcycles and sports cars on some sections of Mulholland highway which doesn't necessarily make it safer than PCH, IMO. And there was recently an incident where a motorcycle ran into a cyclist.


----------



## arai_speed (Aug 19, 2003)

Take a look a this "Segment"

Strava Segment | 2013 Mulholland Challenge

You can add/remove/change to your liking.


----------



## Old_Drum (Nov 9, 2009)

PCH around Santa Monica/Malibu is pretty average cycling. This views are ok, but not special, and there's usually too much traffic to enjoy them. The really great cycling and ocean views are on the mountain roads just east of PCH, as others have already mentioned or linked for you. Except for in a few very short places, PCH has enough shoulder to make for a reasonably safe ride (by Los Angeles standards), even if it is a little nerve racking, so you can use it to travel to the great climbs if need be. If it's sunny and warm and a weekend (i.e. beach weather), PCH can be like a parking lot and it's often quicker to bike it rather than drive it. Some of the climbs and descents in the Santa Monica mountains are very steep, so plan your route ahead of time so you know what to expect.


----------

